# I think I have an identity after a year



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Last year, I posted the first photo of a frog that shows up in my son's bush camp in Ghana every rainy season. A year later, he has sent me the second photo. They appear to be Hoplobatrachus occipitalis, except they are a much lighter colored population than the type. As you can see, they do appear to match the color of the mud and surrounding rocks. This species apparently migrates relatively long distances from a river to breed in temporary pools during the rainy season. They are never seen at any other time, according to my son, who thought they must be some kind of estivating toad. (He's a geologist, not a frog guy.) Anyway, I thought I'd share this with you, although it's been a year since I asked if anyone could guess what the species of the first picture was. I'm fascinated with that strange cross marking on their eyes.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Couldn't find many pics of Ghana frogs from my usual sources, so I started looking up frogs found in Ghana :lol: 

I think this may be it... _Hoplobatrachus occipitalis_ aka African Tigrine Frog, Giant Swamp Frog, Crowned Bullfrog, Groove-crowned Bullfrog, etc etc. Here is another page on them. They seem to be a little variable throughout their range so not all the pics are dead ringers, but most are and they all have those cool eye markings.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Not nearly as cool as dart frogs, but pretty neat looking, especially the eyes.


----------

